# Snowflake WK167



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone any details of this one sold from Embo to Fraserburgh in 1955 She had been BF141 before Hector and Ackles Cowie took her to Lybster in 1937 
A picture would be greatly appreciated as well!!!
Many thanks
LL590


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

What details are you looking for ?


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Douglas...I wonder who her owners were in her BF and FR days?? Also her FR registration!


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

So far I canna find her in the BF regsitration. The FR one may be difficult to find because she wont show in Olsens at only 7tons.
I'll keep trying!


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

*Snowflake*

BF 141 in the almanacs from 1931 to 1937. 6 tons. S Watson and others Whitehills.

FR 97 for sale in the February 1960 Fishing News.
34ft, 11ft3., 3ft8.
6.57 tons.
Kelvin 44hp J type engine
McBain wing net winch.
Marconi echometer.
Owners not given, sale through MDM.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Absolutly brilliant Douglas 
many thanks
LL590


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

*Wing Net*

No problem. Do you know what a wing net is?


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Maybe a typo Douglas,could it be ring not wing. [=P]


----------

